# New to the 21st Century



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk JD71. Have fun here.


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

:rapture: Welcome


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## omnivore (Feb 7, 2004)

:welcome:


----------



## JD71 (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks guys. I'm off and running.


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------

